# numb index fingers / loss of sensitivity



## zariaman (Feb 13, 2008)

I just completed a 140km race yesterday in some very uneven pavement. Most of the race I was in the drops. I during the race I noticed my fingers were getting numb but I didn't do much about it. Now its the next day and my index fingers, mostly on the outer side are still numb, no sensitivity. My first question is how long will this last for and how can I prevent it again?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

You just have a pinched nerve. I could pound a nail through my left index finger and not feel it. 

To prevent it? Maybe try shaking out your hands periodically, but it could well originate much further back, like your shoulder blades.


----------



## zariaman (Feb 13, 2008)

*permanent numbness?*



filtersweep said:


> You just have a pinched nerve. I could pound a nail through my left index finger and not feel it.
> 
> To prevent it? Maybe try shaking out your hands periodically, but it could well originate much further back, like your shoulder blades.


So your sensitivity never came back again, or does it come and go after rides?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

What kind of gloves are you wearing?


----------



## zariaman (Feb 13, 2008)

*MTB Gloves not for Road Racing.*



iliveonnitro said:


> What kind of gloves are you wearing?


I think you are on the right track with that question because I was wearing Fox Racing gloves and I think they are cutoff MTB gloves. I really did not notice that. The gloves have extra padding on the base of index fingers which is where the nerve was being pinched.

It has been 4 days and I have 70% of the feeling back, It still feels numb a bit.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

I have carpal tunnel so my hands (thumb, pointer, middle fingers) go numb everytime I ride but always comes back as soon as I get off the bike. I do have to shake them out during my rides as well.


----------



## Sethsticle (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm having the same issue. I just went on a 50 mile group ride the other day and haven't gotten feeling back in my index finger for 3 days. I got some giro road gloves that have extra padding between the thumb and index finger and at the base of a couple fingers. I figure that's my sole problem, well that, and I flipped my stem (just before the ride) that has a 5 degree bend and put it upside down and put the bars in the same position markings in accordance with the stem so they were angled down and had my weight all forward in that area


----------

